# Your fave all around ski wax?



## legalskier (Feb 9, 2015)

I'd like to know what you prefer, and why. Thanks.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 9, 2015)

This:

http://www.stuntwax.com


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 9, 2015)

Free. Currently I use a block of Wend Universal. It was given to me, and works fine. 
For a everyday ski in winter I just make sure they are recently waxed. Come spring I do switch it up to a warmer wax though.
My race skis are waxed for the temp, with swix.


----------



## dlague (Feb 9, 2015)

Very happy with the Swix Hydrocarbon series.  I pay close attention to temps and wax accordingly.  They work great and are the right price IMO.


----------



## 56fish (Feb 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> Very happy with the Swix Hydrocarbon series.  I pay close attention to temps and wax accordingly.  They work great and are the right price IMO.


   +1.....the HF line rips too.  I usually rub on, hit w/ iron and cork.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> This:
> 
> http://www.stuntwax.com



Yup!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 10, 2015)

dlague said:


> Very happy with the Swix Hydrocarbon series.  I pay close attention to temps and wax accordingly.  They work great and are the right price IMO.





56fish said:


> +1.....the HF line rips too.  I usually rub on, hit w/ iron and cork.



He's asking for all round wax, so I think needed to select a wax due to temperature is off the table. Stuntwax has been great for me in all temps except the very very cold. Put it on and don't think about it.


----------



## KD7000 (Feb 14, 2015)

I like the Greenwax stuff, only because it doesn't make my basement smell like a toxic chemical plant.  http://www.greenskiwax.com/

But I'm not a very particular tuner.  When the equipment looks/ feels like it needs wax, I wax 'em.  It makes stuff slide faster and lasts reasonably long.  I'm sure there are higher performing products out there, but I don't really care that much.  Any wax is better than no wax.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2015)

I just use the Swix Universal and it works great.  Easy to get and relatively cheap.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 14, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> This:
> 
> http://www.stuntwax.com



+1 been using Stuntwax for years! Was actually one the original "testers" when it was first being formulated. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Feb 17, 2015)

56fish said:


> +1.....the HF line rips too.  I usually rub on, hit w/ iron and cork.



I rub the wax on our skis between major tune-ups.  Then I brush it out with Nylon and then horsehair and then remove dust.

Major tune-ups I heat the base and use a brass brush to clean it, then sharpen edges both angles, then put wax on (rub on and drip) and iron it in, scrape excess wax off, use the nylon brush and then the horsehair brush and dust off.

All cases, look at temp for next outing and wax accordingly.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 19, 2015)

dlague said:


> Very happy with the Swix Hydrocarbon series. * I pay close attention to temps and wax accordingly.  *They work great and are the right price IMO.



Does this really make much of a difference for recreational skiing (i.e. not trying to make up 0.03 seconds on Per Aksel Svindal at the line)?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 19, 2015)

How often do most of you apply a fresh coat of wax to your skis, every 'X' times out?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2015)

2-3 times a year and it's whatever the shop puts on.  Once near the start of the year, a mid-winter tune and the once usually in the spring if my skis are feeling slow.  This is across two active sets of skis.  So, they see wax about 1.5 times each a year.  I ski 20-30 days a season.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 19, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Does this really make much of a difference for recreational skiing (i.e. not trying to make up 0.03 seconds on Per Aksel Svindal at the line)?/QUOTE]
> To me, it makes no difference.  On my race skis, I do wax for temps, but the rest I just use a universal that was cheap.  Brand doesnt matter as long as they are waxed.  The one caveat is in the spring, I do use warm temp waxes as I can feel a big difference then.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KevinF (Feb 19, 2015)

This is the first season I've been doing my own tuning, so I've been waxing every two or three days out (basically once a week because I ski all weekend).  I've been using the Swix CH series, simply because it's the most widely available kind.  Seems to work; plenty of glide, haven't felt my skis "sticking" all season.  My big "glide test" is making it from Stowe's Midway lodge (under the gondola) over to the Fourrunner quad...  used to be a skate and pole fest and now it's "glide the whole way".

It's been so cold that I've just been going through CH5.  I'm looking forward to using some warmer temperature waxes that are less work to scrape and brush!

Picked up some Hertel Hot Sauce wax (more of an all-temperature wax then the Swix series) to see if I notice any real difference.


----------



## dlague (Feb 19, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Does this really make much of a difference for recreational skiing (i.e. not trying to make up 0.03 seconds on Per Aksel Svindal at the line)?



It absolutely makes a difference in particular when there are warmer temps.  On Christmas day we used a warmer temp wax and and it had just r@!ned and soft wet snow glided well.  We find that in the spring as well where there is normally slowdown speed up snow due to shadows.  The warmer temp wax works well.  The colder temp wax is not as sticky under extreme cold.  

IMO



BenedictGomez said:


> How often do most of you apply a fresh coat of wax to your skis, every 'X' times out?



I rub wax on every 5-6 days of skiing and do a iron wax and sharpen 3-4 times per season.  On icier conditions I may sharpen more.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 19, 2015)

Does the base material make a difference? Different types of P Tex?
A  friend  had a hell of a time with conditions at Elk last March , bottom was sticky, top was winter conditions. He hit the bottom 1/3 and it was like a drouge chute .He stopped in shop and got some Teflon wipes , good for 3 runs. I had no wax that day , he hadn't waxed either.
I use Kwik Orange and haven't encountered any condition it hasn't worked .


----------



## yeggous (Feb 19, 2015)

I tune my own gear every week. I am waiting on wax to cool right now. I use the shop grade Toko bars. You can't beat the price, unless someone wants to correct me. The white is universal. There is green for cold weather below 10 degrees (I've used a lot of it lately), and orange for spring conditions.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Sky (Mar 28, 2015)

Sorry...late to this thread.  Crazy year.

I use Saucerwax.  www.saucerwax.net

Simple selection for temps.  Red for warm...yellow for cold (if you feel the need, and as a recreational skier...you may not "feel").  :>

I rub it on. The use this friction-cloth device to rub the wax in.  http://alpineskituning.com/our_products/waxwhizard_tool

I do more pre season and occasional mid season stuff.  It's slightly more work than Wa-Loaf's Stuntwax.


----------

